# Ayuda con fusible termico



## Icaro_hack (Jul 26, 2010)

Hola amigos del foro.
Mi microondas un dia empezo a fallar, y lo desarme para ver el problema ya que se cortaba de pronto la corriente.
Y encontré que esta pieza se encontraba quemada, un fusible térmico:

Disculpen si la imagen no se aprecia bien, pero la pieza traia la siguiente descripcion:
DM150V
150°C
250V 15A

Mi pregunta es la siguiente, ya trate de encontrar esta pieza pero al parecer no la tienen en existencia, podrian decirme si la podria sustituir por otro tipo de fusible termico, no se si pudiera reemplazarlo con el que parece un diodo, lo digo por la entrada de este fusible.

De antemano Gracias.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 26, 2010)

Eso es un Bimetal. Al parecer, los puedes conseguir en donde reparan Lavadoras, Refrigeradores y Microondas.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 26, 2010)

Busca *"Klixon"* en estas direcciones: 

http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores


----------



## Icaro_hack (Jul 26, 2010)

Muchas gracias.
Posteriormente les informare, espero que ya pueda encontrar la pieza.


----------

